# How Do You Market Field Archery... Its already happening!



## asw1973 (May 24, 2007)

Having read the recent thread on "How do you market field archery" I have been lucky enough to work with the pro-archery team (www.europroarchery.com) over the last two years. They have been looking into various formats of field archery tournaments with prize money included and one of the most recent experiments can be seen at www.alternative2tv.com. The idea behind the pro-archery movement is to produce marketable formats for field archery. The prize money that is available to archers taking part in the two pro-archery events this year (as seen on pro-archery website) is generated by advertising revenue directly linked to these broadcasts. Also at www.alternative2tv.com you can see footage from last years Cartel Classic which was the test event for this years competitions. The prize fund for that competition was generated through advertising and for this test event the website hits/views over the duration of the competition and in the week afterwards was in excess of 40,000 making this a saleable commodity to sponsors. Please look and see the archers entered for the two pro archery events this summer on the pro-archery website and I hope that you will watch the live feeds and commentary as they are produced.
Alistair Whittingham
www.europroarchery.com
www.alternative2tv.com


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That is a start for sure....I watched it last year and will be doing so again this year....


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

What the "alternative2tv" effort proved to me was that field archery could be every bit as entertaining to watch as golf, if covered in much the same way. For a first effort they did an excellent job. I expect it will get even better. Now we need to get the folks on this side of the pond to see it.

Dave


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

*nice format.*

presently im not a field archer.................

although i enjoy lurking in this section of AT quite frequently. looks like an interesting alternative in archery. (im not that good yet with 3D for that matter).

what ive seen from the alternative2tv website, looks good. i like the coverage and videowork. id rather watch that on TV here in the states as opposed to some of the saturday and sunday fishing shows! same re-run of people. 

keep up the good work.

camoham


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

camoham said:


> presently im not a field archer.................
> 
> although i enjoy lurking in this section of AT quite frequently. looks like an interesting alternative in archery. (im not that good yet with 3D for that matter).
> 
> ...


Well I just started shooting a few months ago and thought the archery world revolved around the 3 spot Vegas target, but then that Raleigh bunch invited me to shoot a field round and now I must say it'll have to be COLD for me to go indoors again. I'm still a bit reluctant of 3D simply because I "suck" at estimating yardage. 

Yesterday, while practicing in the back yard, for some reason I was missing every shot at 25 yds - all other distances were no problem. I know it was a "mental" issue! I had a Vegas target pinned to my target butt - took it off and started hitting a 2" spot with every arrow at 25 yards. Personally I think the Vegas faces should "melt away" during the spring/summer/fall. :wink:


----------



## stevegabriel (Apr 18, 2007)

camoham said:


> presently im not a field archer.................
> 
> (im not that good yet with 3D for that matter).
> 
> camoham



I'm not that good either, but I found Field to be be a better training tool than 3D, since NFAA field targets are at marked distances and the bullseye is plainly visible.

3D is as much a game of distance estimation as it is shooting, so getting your form basics down with field will help you be a better 3D shooter.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

camoham said:


> presently im not a field archer.................
> 
> although i enjoy lurking in this section of AT quite frequently. looks like an interesting alternative in archery. (im not that good yet with 3D for that matter).
> 
> ...


I bet you would be better at field then 3D.....

Most people for some reason are more willing to go fling an arrow at a target that they really have no idea how far away it is (3D) and possibly miss and loose an arrow then shoot targets that are marked.....that is something that i don't understand.:embara:

I have yet to shoot a field round with anyone or talk to anyone that has shot field and not liked or loved it...can't say the same for 3D.

The big thing IMO to get field to where it should be we just need to get more people ON A COURSE. Telling them about it may spark a fire in some but for the most part you have to put them in front of the targets....

and I agree...I would much rather watch a field, 3D or FITA shoot on tv then watch Bill Dance fish in the same pit lake every other day along with most of the others....and I like fishing a lot more then just about everything:embara:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Venues*

We started out shooting 3-D the first two years we shot because that was all that was around us. Once we got into field archery 3-D got kicked out the back door. Field is the ultimate game as far as I'm concerned. I will say this; I would rather shoot marked 3-D than indoors. I hope to see more marked 3-D or at least a range finder class. I certainly wouldn't miss a field tournament to shoot it but it would be nice for off weekends. 3-D on the local level seems to be loosing steam. I think the time is ripe for a resurgence of Field if we can just figure out how to get more people to try it. With gas prices and lower attendance to deal with I think the cost savings on range maintenance for field will make clubs take a second look at buying $300-$400 animals that get shot up pretty fast. A replacement set of target faces for a 28 target field course costs around $30 and once the butts are built (at a cost as low as $75 each) there isn't much cost involved because 
rags are cheap or free and card board for the fronts is available for a reasonable cost. You can build a decent butt with rough sawn 1X10's and snow fence material with rags inside. Add some scrap tin for a roof and you are on the course and shooting.
Jbird


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

ASW,

I sure enjoyed watching the Cartel classic Footage. I would certainly love to see coverage like that on our television stations, but I suspect more and more entertainment options will be developing in the internet on demand setting in the future.

Some ideas that occured to me...

perhaps A2tv could help a North American Multimedia sites develop this coverage in the united states. We have the companies who already have the marketing budget going to televised hunting shows that don't have the production quality of your broadcast. 

A viewers perspective...

I would love a graphic while the shooters are shooting stating the distance and uphill or downhill angle along with the shooters name at the bottom of the screen. 

I like the over the shoulder "shooters perspective' as well as as the side view of the target and shooter. It gives a real idea of just how smallthat target looks!

keep up the good work, I'd love top see American Archery get this coverage, regardless of whether it's 3d field, marked distance or novelty...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Wouldn't that be something to turn on the ole Box and see Vegas or the outdoor Nationals on ESPN? I'd even go for a pay channel......Yes, The Archery Channel.... Instruction and seminars by Cuz and Griv. Archery news... With OBT as the anchorman and commentary by field 14 and Brown Hornet.......Where do I sign up?????


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Wouldn't that be something to turn on the ole Box and see Vegas or the outdoor Nationals on ESPN? I'd even go for a pay channel......Yes, The Archery Channel.... Instruction and seminars by Cuz and Griv. Archery news... With OBT as the anchorman and commentary by field 14 and Brown Hornet.......Where do I sign up?????


If Field 14 and Brown Hornet take up a British accent I can easily see them as commentators. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

deadx said:


> If Field 14 and Brown Hornet take up a British accent I can easily see them as commentators. :wink:


I am down

I would be like David Farhety:wink:


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

> I would be like David Farhety


or maybe like Simon Cowell?? :wink:


----------

